# Alittle Drill and Eel Action



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Called out to clear this blockage. Homeowner said she has had Roto-Rooter out every 6 months for the last few years. Got the blockage flowing through a 2" kitchen clean out with my 7/8" sectional cable and spear head. Then ran camera through 3" roof vent to find line is in good shape tell the last 10 feet before the man hole in back yard. Had pretty solid mass a crap and paper as well as other stuff. Couldn't get the camera through, so I got out the big boy. The Drill and Eel with the 1.25" cable. Ripped the blockage a new one. Drill and Eel is [email protected]$$. Gonna go back next wek and dig up last 10-15 feet of sewer and replace bad section.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks really, really dangerous!!! I'm calling OHSA. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as I don't let go of the drill I'm secured:thumbup::blink::no::laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Which make & model drill are you running ? Anything you don't like about it ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Milwaukee Hole Shooter. 

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...hooters/1-2-inch-compact-drill-650-rpm/1610-1


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the same one. I lost the lock key though.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like you're standing pretty close to roof edge if that was me the cable would pop out of drill and over I'd go.


----------

